# Raw Feeder Looking for Advice



## jiujitsuchick (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a 9 month old (55 lb) female GSD that I have been feeding raw since 10 weeks. She gets fish oil nightly (two pumps), an egg and a multivitamin in the morning. Some days she gets full raw fish (I don't give oil on those days.) Her proteins are spread between chicken, turkey, beef, pork, mackerel, lamb, and venison.

I have two issues I can't seem to overcome and am hoping I can get some good direction here...

Issue #1: I can't get weight on her!
I am feeding between 2.5%-3% of her ideal adult weight (100lbs) every day. I believe that I am proportioning correctly and she eats all of her food in two feedings but she is SO SKINNY! My vet continues to tell me she is just going through her awkward adolescent skinny stage but I remain concerned. Thoughts?

Issue #2: I can't get her poop to stay solid!
I know bone and liver play a big role in the consistency of the poop but ever since I had her spayed (this could be a coincidence) she is loose to runny all of the time. I keep lots of water out because I fear dehydration and her mood, coat, and gums all look okay but I want the little raw fed poop pellets back! Sometimes her poop almost looks slimy... I am planning bringing some in to the vet for a fecal analysis to make sure there isn't a bacterial issue but in the mean time I could use some advice.

:help:


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Could be worms or bacteria, or something in the food is not agreeing with her. if her stool is always loose could be the reason she's not gaining proper weight. loose stool usually means the food goes through her so quick that she doesn't have time to take all the nutrients in. 
A fecal sounds like a good plan. My pup had sort off the same problem, once we got rid of the worms he's looking a lot better.


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

My dog, also a female, stayed thin for a while during adolescence and then put on a bit more weight to reach 70 lbs at age 2. 55 lbs for a 9-month old doesn't seem too small, put the poop consistency is concerning. Our dog is not fed RAW, but also went through a time of very runny stools. Our vet tested for EPI and found that she wasn't producing enough digestive enzymes on her own. So now we supplement with a pancreas enzyme powder and things are fine. GSDs are known for inheriting EPI disorders. (For RAW feeders, you can actually feed a piece of raw pig pancreas with each meal.)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Over feeding can cause runny poop, so can feeding too much muscle/organ not enough bone. Green tripe is also a great daily addition. It has digestive enzymes naturally. A Place for Paws - Columbiana, Ohio - Tripe - The Other White Meat


----------



## jiujitsuchick (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the advice everyone. She actually get green tripe every to every other morning with breakfast. I know 55 lbs for a 9 month only doesn't seem to small but she is so skinny...

I think I will start with the fecal and go from there. I had other dogs with EPI and this just doesn't seem like that. I agree with the absorption problem though, maybe there is a parasite in there somewhere.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I would definitely get the fecal done. We had an issue with liquid stool with Jinx and same as yours kinda slimy looking at times almost like she had mucus in her stool. She ended up getting giardia and it was a pain to get rid of and doesnt always show up on a fecal test. Even giving her pumpkin upping her bone etc.. nothing worked to help solidify it. Best of luck I know what a pain it was.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I'd also try probiotics - maybe the antibiotics from her spay threw the good bacteria in her gut off?


----------



## jiujitsuchick (Sep 29, 2008)

phgsd said:


> I'd also try probiotics - maybe the antibiotics from her spay threw the good bacteria in her gut off?


The vet game me some probiotics to give following her antibiotic regime but maybe we need to do more... Good thought.


----------



## jiujitsuchick (Sep 29, 2008)

Holmeshx2 said:


> I would definitely get the fecal done. We had an issue with liquid stool with Jinx and same as yours kinda slimy looking at times almost like she had mucus in her stool. She ended up getting giardia and it was a pain to get rid of and doesnt always show up on a fecal test. Even giving her pumpkin upping her bone etc.. nothing worked to help solidify it. Best of luck I know what a pain it was.


How did you end up finding out it was giardia? We were up north shortly before all the loose-ness happened and this actually crossed my mind. Do they have to blood test for this?


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

no its a fecal test they do, sometimes it doesnt show up but a vet can sometimes combine symptoms and do a general diagnosis for it and treat accordingly. Or they may do a series of fecal tests to catch it.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Cut back on the eggs. feed only one or two each week. Keep up with the probotics. Increase the amount of bones she is getting. What raw are you feeding? You might try chicken backs or leg quarters. You may want to remove the skin until her stools firm up. If you use chicken backs, don't worry about the skin. Backs contain a lot of bone so her stools should be better. I would stop the liver and organ meat until things get back to normal. Simplify the diet. Try chicken backs only for a week; feeding 2 to 3 pounds per day (approx. 1 pound per feeding morning/evening). On the second week alternate chicken backs and chicken quarters each meal. Adding the probiotics with the chicken is fine.

In the meantime, do a fecal and ask the vet to test specifically for giardia and coccidia. Panacur works well for giardia, Albon for coccidia.


----------



## jiujitsuchick (Sep 29, 2008)

Doc said:


> Cut back on the eggs. feed only one or two each week. Keep up with the probotics. Increase the amount of bones she is getting. What raw are you feeding? You might try chicken backs or leg quarters. You may want to remove the skin until her stools firm up. If you use chicken backs, don't worry about the skin. Backs contain a lot of bone so her stools should be better. I would stop the liver and organ meat until things get back to normal. Simplify the diet. Try chicken backs only for a week; feeding 2 to 3 pounds per day (approx. 1 pound per feeding morning/evening). On the second week alternate chicken backs and chicken quarters each meal. Adding the probiotics with the chicken is fine.
> 
> In the meantime, do a fecal and ask the vet to test specifically for giardia and coccidia. Panacur works well for giardia, Albon for coccidia.


Its nice to know that I'm doing everything right so far.  Lately I've only been feeding her leg quarters, cutting out most of the liver and eggs. I de-skin most of the chicken too. I will definitely be doing the fecal this weekend. I will post my findings in the event that someone else is having the same issues. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## jiujitsuchick (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Everyone- Just wanted to update-

The giardia test was positive! (I know this shouldn't be a good thing but I'm glad it's that easy!) We also suspect she has food allergies to lamb so we are going to make some dietary modifications. I'm so relieved and I wanted to thank all of you that posted with your advice or support.

THANK YOU!


----------

